

What are your UX/UI Thoughts? - donnaquintal

Please check out www.shopyourway.com and tell me what you think about the UX&#x2F;UI of the desktop or mobile app. Thanks!
======
pedalpete
I'm struck by what looks like a 'go no futher until you sign in', enter your
e-mail modal popup. Big and center screen, and I don't even know what you do
yet.

Consider this the equivalent of you walking into your local shopping center
and before you can enter, a stranger at the front door says "you can't come in
until you give me your phone number (or fingerprint, or email, or whatever).
You'd tell him to get stuffed and walk away. Why would I do anything different
on your site?

Around the periphery, you've got some vague, barely noticable, bland and
generic words around points, and purchasing and sales, etc. etc.

NORMALLY, I wouldn't have gone any further, I would have clicked away, but
you're asking for feedback, so I'm giving this thing a whirl.

I entered a search for bikes. Looks like you guys do a very good job of
understanding my request, I get bike, bike storage and similar results in the
search.

Your content pages are fine, nothing mind blowing, but I don't think it needs
to be. Thing is, I still have no idea what your value prop is.

Fix your home page, explain to me why you exist. Don't ask for my details
until I want to give them to you (likely not until I buy something).

~~~
donnaquintal
It is a members only site that is why is asks for you info. Once you info is
provide you have get perks like random deposits of surprise points for $5-$10
off any purchase. The site is more than Ecommerce it is also a social site
that allows for friends/followers to use crowdsourcing, get advice, and for
members to enter contests under the Sweeps icon. It seems your experience did
not even draw any interest to those area...that is the UX problem.

------
alxdistill
You should check out [http://ux.designreview.co](http://ux.designreview.co) :)

